# Pen Exchange Participant List



## Final Strut (Jan 13, 2013)

Alright everyone here is the list of everyone that has signed up. If I missed anyone let me know right away. We have seventeen people signed up. Greenmtnguy has volunteered to do two exchanges to help with the odd number so he will be paired with two people. One last thing we have one participant that would rather not ship to Canada. If there is anyone else that would rather not this will be your last oportunity to voice that here. I will leave this list for viewing for two days and will then post the pairings.

1.	Final Strut
2.	Lonbeard
3.	Bass Blaster
4.	NYWoodturner
5.	Greenmtnguy
6.	Vern Tator
7.	Mayortb
8.	Khobson
9.	AXEMAN58
10.	Mrfish55 
11.	Burlguy72
12.	Aerocustomsexotics 
13.	Healeydays
14.	TurnerTom
15.	Wildthings
16.	BarbS
17.	WoodLove
18. Alexdom_89


----------



## alexdom_89 (Jan 16, 2013)

What's going on with this list


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 16, 2013)

alexdom_89 said:


> What's going on with this list



I had intended to get the pairs made and posted last night but was not able to. I am working on it right now and will have it posted tonight yet. Please bear with me.


----------



## alexdom_89 (Jan 16, 2013)

That's fine I just wanted to make sure no one forgot


----------

